# Was wondering if someone could tell me what this guy is



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

here he is hes all of 6 1/2 inches


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a S.Mac


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah looks like a mac. maybe not the best shot..


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

S. eigenmanni








1*








2*

1* image property of OPEFE used for a scientific reference only
2* image property of Massive Aggression used for a scientific reference only


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

S.maculatus imo, the tail is that of a mac. whereas eigenmanni has no band just before the end of the 
tail.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus. ID Complete.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yup its a macc for sure


----------

